# Ich in the baby tank



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

Looks like some of the adults are starting to get Ich  What would be the best way to treat the tank? Will it be safe for the babies? 

Since its a 10g tank I try to do PWC every other day, should I be doing it every day instead? TIA


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I usually promote high temp for treatment of ich but I have really been impressed with how fast effecient the med quick cure is. I have used it 3 times for ich now and in every case it has been gone in 3 days. I continue to treat 3 days beyond the last sign, but it works really well. I have used it with fry in the tank and no issues there either.

For temp you can always increase to 89-90 and hold there for 3 days beyond last sign also. Both treatments are very effective.


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

Ok thanks, I just didn't know if it would stress the little ones out and kill them.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I've done both with fry and neither seemed to bother them.


----------

